# Need suggestion for mattress or mattress brand?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Most people in the States ( which is 95 % of the members here), will not know what brands are available there. 

That said, I personally use a Doctor's Choice brand, sold locally here through a Chain bedding store.

ED


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

AAAAAAAND here comes the spam.


----------



## barnettnce (May 23, 2018)

My friend recently bought an Endy mattress and they are really well priced and very comfortable! Definitely, recommend. You can buy it.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My kids all had generic mattresses with Temperpedic brand mattress pads on top. It was a good medium between spending a grand a mattress that they might "have an accident" on vs them not having a good mattress.

Down side is they're all spoiled now and had to go buy Temperpedics so they could sleep as adults heh


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I only buy 2 sided mattresses so I can flip them over. There is a local mattress company in NY and we like the one we have at our NY home so we had then ship one to our FL house. Look around, maybe a local company makes mattresses. We have had no luck with big name nationally recognized mattress products.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have had all the major brands. Individually pocketed coils, innerspring, SelectComfort (Had it for 20 years, really liked it) and now I have Tempurpedic. 

What I like the most of our new tempurpedic mattress is that it is a split king with individual adjustable bases. Or, what amounts to two XL twins next to each other. We can each control how we want our legs and heads can go up and down. 

This was our most expensive bed purchase. Over $4K.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

ktownskier said:


> I have had all the major brands. Individually pocketed coils, innerspring, SelectComfort (Had it for 20 years, really liked it) and now I have Tempurpedic.
> 
> What I like the most of our new tempurpedic mattress is that it is a split king with individual adjustable bases. Or, what amounts to two XL twins next to each other. We can each control how we want our legs and heads can go up and down.
> 
> This was our most expensive bed purchase. Over $4K.


Wow, they quoted us almost 12k for our new dual adjustable Temper :/

Maybe I need to go on a little trip and pick one up down there!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mystriss said:


> Wow, they quoted us almost 12k for our new dual adjustable Temper :/
> 
> Maybe I need to go on a little trip and pick one up down there!


Due to shipping and handling, everything in Alaska is always at a PREMIUM price.

You would still need to ship it yourself. 

Even here getting things from Denver, costs approximately 20% more, than the price paid there. 

It is common practice to take a mini-vacation to Denver, shop and drive back home, with a load of goodies.


ED


----------



## GHstone (Mar 12, 2020)

manisha123 said:


> I have a new bed for my kids. Please suggest me, which is the best mattress brand? If you any information about the mattress please let me know. :smile:


I have sold mattresses for years and I always tell my customers you get what you pay for. What do you do every night?? You sleep. So you want to INVEST in a good mattress. Between 1500-2000 should get you a good one. The BRAND is not important but what is inside. Do you sleep alone or with a partner. If you’re married you probably need something with a memory foam and individually pocketed coils (it prevents transfer of movement ). Any “s” brand (sealy sterns and fosters Simmons ). They all are pretty much the same. Mattresses have the highest markup so negotiate a better price. Don’t buy any warranty!! And please please please purchase a good mattresses cover. It prevents mites dander and skin cells from entering it (your mattress can increase in weight by 30 percent due to the accumulation of all these nasty things) happy hunting


----------



## GHstone (Mar 12, 2020)

I missed the part that the mattress is for your child. I have sold THOUSANDS of mattresses and EVERY brand except Temperpedic. The same rules apply to your child as they do for you when purchasing a mattress. Don’t be CHEAP!! I’m not saying get a good deal. That’s different. Just INVEST. They may only be 65 pounds now but a decent set should last at least 10 years. Children need better support for their growing bodies than most adults. Not only that but they need MORE quality sleep. You don’t have to be scared of “off “ brands that are made locally. Ask for those first. Get something with individually pocketed coils AND a dense memory foam OR natural rubber. If you’re paying less than 1000 for a queen most likely it is junk. Unless it’s 100 percent foam. The Purple mattress has a pretty good queen starting price 850. I recommend them. Most brands are the same you’re just paying for the name. They all use the same materials. It’s what’s inside. Only DONT I stress is DONT get a coil mattress unless it’s individually pocketed. Don’t by the warranty. Don’t pay full price. Mattresses are the highest marked up item in the furniture business. And don’t buy unless you can get your child a good one. It’s better to wait and save than buy cheap. DO purchase a good mattress cover. Kids no matter what age do the unimaginable to their beds. A good queen cover generally costs around 150


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Due to shipping and handling, everything in Alaska is always at a PREMIUM price.
> 
> You would still need to ship it yourself.
> 
> ...


That's over twice the price though... Shipping markp is bad up here, but it ain't /that/ bad.

Maybe if ya'll lower 48'ers stop spreading Corona everywhere I'll buy a Tribeca down there and drive back up here with a bed heh


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mystriss said:


> That's over twice the price though... Shipping markp is bad up here, but it ain't /that/ bad.
> 
> Maybe if ya'll lower 48'ers stop spreading Corona everywhere I'll buy a Tribeca down there and drive back up here with a bed heh


 ************************************************
You guys need a Goose Down Comforter on a Corn Husk Mattress. Fluff the mattress and comforter each night.:biggrin2:
We had Duck Down but that works just as well because it's all plucked from the belly and the first thing the duck says when he/shes turned loose is 



*QUACK QUACK *maybe a goose says *HONK HONK*


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> ************************************************
> You guys need a Goose Down Comforter on a Corn Husk Mattress. Fluff the mattress and comforter each night.:biggrin2:
> We had Duck Down but that works just as well because it's all plucked from the belly and the first thing the duck says when he/shes turned loose is
> 
> ...


I have a goose down comforter. Also have Korean Minks and a weighted blanket for super warm cozy nights  Need to find a new down comforter though, mine's sending feathers everywhere cause I've had it like 10 years or something. I'm tired of picking feathers out of my husbands hair every morning lol


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Mystriss said:


> Wow, they quoted us almost 12k for our new dual adjustable Temper :/
> 
> Maybe I need to go on a little trip and pick one up down there!


We got ours from Mattress Firm. The mattresses were different brands. One was a true Tempurpedic, my wifes. My mattress was Mattress Firm's version of the Tempurpedic. Both were closeouts. 

One was a return that was set-up and then the owner declined. So they couldn't sell it as new. No one had slept on it. 

And, it was closer to $5K.

We were looking at a new sleep comfort but, they wanted a lot more. No specials for prior owners. At least for the one that I wanted with more bells and whistles. 

I have a down comforter from Sleep Comforter that I have had for almost 20 years. It has a cool side and a warm side. For those who are cold hearted beyotches like my ex. (Just kidding, she is a wonderful woman!) She was always cold though so she liked having a heavier/warmer comforter, and I am typically a hot sleeper so I liked the cooler side to the comforter. No feathers coming out yet. But, we always put a duvet on it. 

And, we have other comforters. Eddie Bauer, Company Store (before Home Depot bought them) and other good quality comforters. Nothing beats a down comforter for sleeping!!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My post above describes that we bought a 2 sided mattress from a local mattress manufacturing company. In NY ours is 3 years old and outperforming any expensive name brand mattress we ever owned. That is why we had one shipped to FL. The current price for the top of the line king mattress is $1250. We have had $3000 mattresses in the past and they aged faster than this kind. There is no way I would pay $4000 or more for a mattress. And I hate foam rubber mattresses. Jamestown Mattress made in Jamestown, NY with a few local showrooms. Best mattress ever, shrink wrapped, boxed and delivered to our door in central FL for $195 shipping plus the mattress cost.
Mattress warranties are worthless. Stores always have mattresses on sale for 50% off a ridiculously high retail price. In a few years if they can’t find a reason to deny your warranty claim, they prorate a discount from the retail price so you pay what a new one costs on sale. What a farce.
Mattresses have one of the highest markups in the retail business. A $3000 mattress costs about $300 to make and on sale the retailer makes 40 to 50% profit. I like locally made and retailed mattresses. If I had to, I could buy them frequently due to the low price. So far, they are better.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

ktownskier said:


> We got ours from Mattress Firm. The mattresses were different brands. One was a true Tempurpedic, my wifes. My mattress was Mattress Firm's version of the Tempurpedic. Both were closeouts.
> 
> One was a return that was set-up and then the owner declined. So they couldn't sell it as new. No one had slept on it.
> 
> ...


hmmm now that I think on it "in depth" that quote, the extra cost was probably in having heat and massage in both of them. My husband wants the brand new cooler type mattress, but I want the older warmer one. I suppose it all adds up...

Also, I have no clue where I got my down, I've had it so long the tag is little more than a rolled up blank section of partially shredded cloth. I've got my eyes on a couple different brands on Amazon. My husband wants one too heh


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife and I haven't been able to sleep in a bed in a year this month. We just can't find a mattress that we can sleep on. I am looking for a mattress like the old cotton filled mattresses back in the 50s and 60s, so far I haven't found one. We sure don't get a good nights rest on a double recliner.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@BigJim Might be a bit 1980s but have you checked out a waveless waterbed? Those are filled with foam stuff similar to pillow filling.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mystriss said:


> @BigJim Might be a bit 1980s but have you checked out a waveless waterbed? Those are filled with foam stuff similar to pillow filling.


Now that's a good thought, I will do some checking. Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mystriss said:


> @BigJim Might be a bit 1980s but have you checked out a waveless waterbed? Those are filled with foam stuff similar to pillow filling.


I slept on one of those for years, it was comfortable.

But I developed a hunched back, and had to go back to a regular mattress, with a comfort top on it.

A Mattress Factory " Doctors Choice" one. 

They are a Denver manufacturer of quality mattresses.

And may not have an outlet in your neighborhood.


ED


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I absolutely loved ours, but my husband couldn't take the heat so we had to get rid of it :/


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Manisha!I heard of a bed mattress brand called purple. There are lots of ads about it. They even have a viral ad about how eggs won’t break if you fall on them on the bed with a glass sheet in between. It’s a really funny ad! You should watch it! I think that they might be pretty good. Hope that this helped.


----------



## hazel1235a (Sep 18, 2020)

barnettnce said:


> My friend recently bought an Endy mattress and they are really well priced and very comfortable! Definitely, recommend. You can buy it.


We have also used this brand for long and it's really very comfortable. Also a Goose Down Comforter can be a good solution.


----------

